# Cpt 21015



## sandybrown (Jun 25, 2009)

Does someone have an accurate description of CPT Code 21015,, such as how deep, etc


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 25, 2009)

When a malignant lesion is excised, a margin of normal tissue is usually removed. If a lesion excision involves a margin far exceeding the diameter of the actual lesion, it may be appropriate to assign a radical resection code or report the exised diameter...diameter and narrowest margin. 

*Radical resection*=A radical resection is an extensive procedure often involving the skin and subcutaneous tissue, fascia, and underlying muscle group. The radical resection codes include tumor  resection, with margins of normal skin as well as the incontinuity muscle group excision. If a split thickness skin graft is necessary to close the defect, it is coded in addition to the resection code.


----------



## sandybrown (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you very much
Sandy


----------



## gr8erf8 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can someone tell me if this code is limited to the diagnosis of malignant tumors?


----------

